# Apple TV: problème avec l'app RTL(Belgique) en airplay



## Sylvie1979 (11 Mars 2014)

Rebonjour tout le monde, 

Me voici malheureusement avec un second problème que je rencontre avec mon AppleTV (ou peut-être simplement avec l'application RTL).

A mon avis, peut-être que seulement les belges du forum pourront me renseigner.

Comme je l'ai dit dans un autre post dédié aussi à l'APPLETV, nous avons installé un écran de télévision non raccordé à la télédistribution dans notre cuisine, avec le but, justement, de profiter de l'Apple TV qui ne nécessite pas la télédistribution. Ca c'était pour la petite histoire de base... 

En Belgique, l'une des chaînes télévisées principales est RTL TVI. Cette chaîne possède aujourd'hui sa propre application iPhone/iPad très complète qui propose, moyennant la création d'un compte sur l'app RTL, de pouvoir revisionner toutes les vidéos des émissions, des infos, journaux, reportages etc.... De nouveau, n'ayant pas la télédistribution dans la cuisine, on se dit mon époux et moi, cool, en préparant le souper ou en mangeant on pourra quand même regarder les infos et des reportages manqués ! 

Et bien non !! Râté !  Je ne sais pour quelle raison, l'APPLETV refuse de diffuser les vidéos de RTL en AIRPLAY. A chaque fois, Apple TV éjecte l'appareil ISO en airplay qui diffuse des vidéos d'RTL. J'ai même tenté AIRPLAY+recopie vidéo. Rien n'y fait !! 

Est-ce possible que les concepteurs de l'app RTL aient bloqué (d'une certaine manière) la possibilité de visionner leurs vidéos sur l'appleTV ? Ou est-ce le format vidéo qui n'est pas pris en charge par l'AIRPLAY ?
L'app RTL fonctionne impeccablement sur l'iPad.

BREF... encore une fois dégoûtée... :rose:


----------

